# Tank Overhauls



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I am doing some major overhauling to my tanks. Today I picked up a 55g of craigslist for $75. It came with an Marineland 350 bio-wheel HOB, heater, random fish stuff, and what I thought was an undergravel filter, but the guy told me know it is a current maker gizmo. But it is a framework thing the goes under the gravel(covers about 1/4 of the tank) and has a tube in 1 corner that goes to about mid tank with a powerhead of the top of it. UGF right? 

Anyway, my plan is: 
1. Replace the 29g with the 46g
2. Transfer fish from main 55g to new 55g and place mineralized soil in main tank. Install CO2 system. Replace fish
3. Put up this new 55g next to my other 55g (Stocking ideas? Cichlids?)
4. Replace HOB filter came with the new tank with a Magnum 350 I have laying around. I believe it leaks around the seal though. Any idea on how to fix it? The o-ring appears to be good and only leaks when turned off.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Everything is going smoothly, I transferred all the fishes from the 29 into the main 55 tank while I replace thier home. I vac'ed the gravel a few times and tomorrow I plan on boiling everything since this tank has been my headache tank and fish seem to get sick alot in it. Ich mainly. So after the boiling I am going to set up the 46. Fill it with as much water from the 55g as I can to speed up the cycling process. Hopefully, it all goes smoothly and my fish can move back into thier bigger and better home shortly.

Any ideas on how to make this go smoothly/less stressful to the fish would be helpful. Will a Marineland 200 Biowheel be big enough for the 46? Yes should be good for 50g according to website. I'm going to install the UGF/current maker as well. The blood parrot is going bye bye soon to be replaced by a betta.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

new o-rings are less then 5 bucks.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya I looked them up last night to. Hopefully, one of the pet stores in town has them. I don't wanna have to order it online. I'm going to Petco today so I guess I'll just have to check


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

So I set up the new 55 and having trouble with the heater. What is a good replacement that won't break the bank? Should I get 2 smaller heaters? If so what size do I get? 2 ment for 30gallons? I'm hoping to stay with 30-35 bucks total. I have one of these - Marineland Stealth Pro-Heaters - in my 30G and like it. The green light is convienent.


----------

